

Porn Maker Turned Farmer Joins Move to End Japan Co-Op’s Grip - eugenejen
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601109&sid=aMwxlV8jkEr8

======
eugenejen
It is a good read to see how entrepreneurs are trying to change a system that
was beneficial but is corrupted now.

